# Estee Lauder Victoria Beckham collection - help!



## alicia_rose (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I love Estee Lauder make up and have been lusting over the Victoria Beckham collection since it launched. 

I am really interested in the matte lipstick in Black Cassis, which is currently sold out . Has anyone tried the matte lipsticks, if so what are they like? I think they're quite expensive for lipsticks and I don't want to spend all that money for something that isn't great.

Is it too dry? How long does it last? 

Or, what would you recommend from the collection as a better alternative?

Any help would be very greatly appreciated. 

Thanks xxxx


----------

